# Gentoo on Core2Duo (con ARCH="amd64")

## oRDeX

Qualcuno ha già provato ad installare Gentoo versione amd64 sul core2duo? Vorrei sapere qualche parere od opinione?

Io penso di farlo in giornata (quantomeno di iniziare).

Posterò comunque le mie impressioni dopo l'installazione

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## HoX

Io l'ho installata da qualche mese e non mi ha dato problemi. 

Essendo però l'unica installazione di Linux che io abbia mai fatto/usato, non posso confrontarla con altro.

----------

## koma

ah il core2duo è 64 bit?  :Very Happy:  Mi giunge nuovo miXXia come sono ignorante  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

oramai penso che gli unici processori intel che non supportano i 64 bit siano i vecchi pentium-m tutti gli altri sono stati (per quel che ricordo) aggiornati con il supporto ai 64bit

----------

## Super_Treje

Se usi GCC 4.2.* puoi usare come march "nacona".

Per maggiori info guarda qui : http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-4.2.2/gcc/i386-and-x86_002d64-Options.html#i386-and-x86_002d64-Options

Tra l'altro credo che non riuscirai ad eseguirlo quel codice compilandolo per un'architettura diversa dalla tua in quanto genereresti codice che sara' ottimizzato per istruzioni 3dNow che la tua cpu non supporta.

Bye  :Smile: 

----------

## mambro

Io sono su amd64 con core2duo.. il problemi sono i soliti del profilo amd64, niente di più, niente di meno  :Smile: 

ad esempio flash con firefox a 64bit e net-www/nspluginwrapper funziona maluccio (ogni tanto i video in flash smettono di vedersi e bisogna riavviare firefox)

----------

## Super_Treje

Secondo me l'installare un sistema a 64 bit per un uso "domestico" non lo trovo "molto sensato", cioe' voglio dire che sono piu' di contro che i pro.

Mentre per un uso + "scientifico" e' gia' + ragionevole e con applicazioni pesanti di calcolo i 64 bit si fanno vedere e si fa' vedere molto lo spread di prestazioni in + che si ha.

----------

## bandreabis

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Io sono su amd64 con core2duo.. il problemi sono i soliti del profilo amd64, niente di più, niente di meno 
> 
> ad esempio flash con firefox a 64bit e net-www/nspluginwrapper funziona maluccio (ogni tanto i video in flash smettono di vedersi e bisogna riavviare firefox)

 

Prova a rinominare ~/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat e ridare il comando 

```
nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
```

.

Da me pare aver messo a posto le cose... dopo che aggiornamenti ai vari java plugins avevano riscompaginato il nuovo profilo.

Non ho la sicumera, ma almeno per ora il problema pare ri-risolto.

PS. non c'è la faccina che incrocia le dita?   :Razz: 

Se solo la mozilla foundation risolvesse i problemi di memoria di Firefox, forse anche flash sarebbe un po' più.... flash.

----------

## oRDeX

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Io sono su amd64 con core2duo.. il problemi sono i soliti del profilo amd64, niente di più, niente di meno 
> 
> ad esempio flash con firefox a 64bit e net-www/nspluginwrapper funziona maluccio (ogni tanto i video in flash smettono di vedersi e bisogna riavviare firefox)

 

io uso

```
eagle2 ~ # eix netscape-flash

[I] net-www/netscape-flash

     Available versions:  [M]7.0.68 [M]9.0.48.0 9.0.48.0-r1 [M]~9.0.60.0_beta082207 ~9.0.60.0_beta100107 {debug}

     Installed versions:  9.0.48.0-r1(16:13:09 11/15/07)

     Homepage:            http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

```

e vado tranquillissimo.

Comunque da come avete capito, l'installazione è andata a buon fine. Messo tutto a puntino ed ora vedrò che problem ine usciranno fuori.

Per il plugin java stavo provvedendo ora, quindi devo ancora vedere che soluzione adottare.

----------

## Vendicatore

A causa di infausti eventi (morta la scheda madre dell'athlon64), sto ricompilando or ora il sistema sul suo sostituto (core2quad), compilato da stage 1 (amd64) con march=nocona.

Per ora nessun inconveniente rilevato.

----------

## oRDeX

io ormai sono più che contento   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> A causa di infausti eventi (morta la scheda madre dell'athlon64), sto ricompilando or ora il sistema sul suo sostituto (core2quad), compilato da stage 1 (amd64) con march=nocona.
> 
> Per ora nessun inconveniente rilevato.

 

Se incontri degli inconvenienti sappi che potrebbe essere a causa della partenza da stage1, ormai è una via deprecata e non più supportata.

----------

## Vendicatore

Per ora tutto liscio, finito di compilare kde e Openoffice (!!).

Anzi, ho incontrato meno problemi dell'ultima volta che ho effettuato un build così massiccio (aka, nessun emerge ha dato errori in compilazione/configurazione).

Compilare il sistema con MAKEOPTS="-j5" è impagabile   :Cool: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Per ora tutto liscio, finito di compilare kde e Openoffice (!!).
> 
> Anzi, ho incontrato meno problemi dell'ultima volta che ho effettuato un build così massiccio (aka, nessun emerge ha dato errori in compilazione/configurazione).
> 
> 

 

hanno tolto il supporot allo stage1 perchè si verificavano problemi anche quando la compilazione andava a buon fine ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Compilare il sistema con MAKEOPTS="-j5" è impagabile  

 

ma anche inutile  :Laughing: 

Ho postato recentemente in una discussione i tempi di emersione di kdelibs sulla mia macchina con vari valori di j e il tempo era sempre attorno ai 30 minuti (scarto di 30 secondi)

----------

## djinnZ

...oltre al fatto che OOo nel suo makefile reimposta tutto a -j2 per problemi suoi (il perchè ve lo cercate sul bugzilla di OOo)...

----------

## mambro

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   Io sono su amd64 con core2duo.. il problemi sono i soliti del profilo amd64, niente di più, niente di meno 
> 
> ad esempio flash con firefox a 64bit e net-www/nspluginwrapper funziona maluccio (ogni tanto i video in flash smettono di vedersi e bisogna riavviare firefox) 
> 
> io uso
> ...

 

Si ma lo usi su firefox-bin immagino.. perchè su firfox compilato non può girare nativamente..

----------

## Opossum

Salve a tutti,

visto che il mio glorioso portatile è da poco passato a miglior vita (a quanto pare è saltato il bus PCI o qualche cosa di simile) ho letto con molto interesse questo post.

Innanzi tutto direi che concordo con Super_Treje. Installare un sistema a 64 bit in ambito domestico rasenta l'inutilità. 

Inoltre volevo porre una domanda. Il core 2 duo è un'architettura a 64 bit vera e propria (e cioè con i registri lunghi effettivamente 64 bit) oppure usa alchimie strane che rimappano eventuali parole a 64 bit su due registri a 32 (dimezzando quindi di fatto l'ampiezza del register file)?

Faccio questa domanda perchè a quanto mi risulta da diverse letture effettuate sul web si parla solo di supporto  per i 64 bit.

Buona serata

----------

## earcar

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Vendicatore wrote:*   Compilare il sistema con MAKEOPTS="-j5" è impagabile   
> 
> ma anche inutile 
> 
> Ho postato recentemente in una discussione i tempi di emersione di kdelibs sulla mia macchina con vari valori di j e il tempo era sempre attorno ai 30 minuti (scarto di 30 secondi)

 

Si, ma lui ha sotto un quad core  :Wink: 

----------

